# Brewtroller?



## rockeye84 (26/4/14)

have any of you out there seen this? Looking to upgrade to a pc based control panel soon, this looks the goods. Any1 out there using or building a PC based brewhouse?
https://www.oscsys.com/projects/brewtroller


----------



## Mardoo (26/4/14)

There are a few folks on AHB using that. It looks...awesome. Search on brewtroller. I'd post links but there are a lot of them.


----------



## djar007 (26/4/14)

A few here use the brewtroller. Nice bit of gear. On the wish list.


----------



## NewtownClown (26/4/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?s=0850864249739bd03dbfd0e964fad39a&app=googlecse#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=Brewtroller


----------



## MastersBrewery (26/4/14)

brewtroller is top draw though does require a fairly steep learning curve, the pay off is you can control everything, it's the only system to include level sensing, for volume in vessels. The next step down, or sideways, is the BCS460/BCS462, the setup is a little easier, and the web interface is top notch, it will do most things but not level sensing. In the end it's personal preference both controllers are top of the line and comes down to just how far you want to automate the process.

MB


----------



## rockeye84 (26/4/14)

Well I'm an IT guy by trade, my electric brewery style panel is cool, but i think running it from a PC with remote access would be the ducks nuts. Would be cool to be able to login & switch on my brewery whilst at work so its good to go when i get home. I'm assuming you can run thru a pc with 18-20" touchscreen & interactive software?

I wouldn't consider the upgrade if you cant. I would rather my current control panel over the 2 line monochrome arduino style screen.

One more question, with all the automated valves & static tubing connected between, would it be a pain in the ass to clean out all your gear after you done brewing? I find all my silicon hoses easy to clean, my mash tun kettle etc, I just disconnect, take it out side for a quick hose out.


----------



## rockeye84 (26/4/14)

BCS460/2 looks the goods..


----------



## MastersBrewery (26/4/14)

Both allow remote access, and as far as cleaning goes, with static pipes for each function there will be more to clean, but hell it's programmable fill the HLT with PBW and set it on a cycle.
Obviously like every one else you would have to do a tear down periodically and give everything a good go over. If the PC with touch screen can hit a network then yes for both.

MB


----------

